# Travel Santiago to Lisbon



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Can somebody recommend a reasonably priced way of traveling Santiago de Compostela to Lisbon, Portugal? Trains perhaps? Any help appreciated!


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

....it is possible to travel by train or bus. Try this for the bus timetable and fare.... http://www.alsa.es/#capa_internacional. You can Google for the rail info.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Rail is Renfe which will give you the Spanish side and should give you connections into Portugal.


----------

